# دليل المكاتب الإستشارية المدنية و المقاولات بالمملكة العربية السعودية



## architectonic (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اليوم أضع بين أيديكم أكبر دليل للمكاتب الإستشارية ومؤسسات المقاولات بالسعودية 

واضعا لكم أرقام الهواتف ووسائل الإتصال المختلفة 

ليقوم الإخوة من الدول العربية بالتواصل معها بالأخذ في الإعتبار قبل التعاقد بالموضوع الذي تطرقنا له والذي أفضل الدخول عليه قبل البدأ في مراسلة أي شركة 



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t226466.html

----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## architectonic (25 أكتوبر 2010)

دليل المكاتب الإستشارية 

http://www.momra.gov.sa/BusinessServ/QualifiedConsultativeOffices/QualifiedOffices.aspx



دليل المقاولات و الشركات 

http://contractors.momra.gov.sa/ListOfClassifiedResultDefaultNewAJ.aspx?SearchDetails=100_0_0

--------------------------------------------------------------


والله الموقف


----------



## almass (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووور يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## halim82 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف الف الف شكر ياهندسه علي مجهودك العظيم وربنا يكرمك ويمنع عنك المرض


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك واتم عليك الشفاء وعافاك


----------



## MOURAD1980 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير و عافاك من كل بلاء و جعل هدا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## medo2010_eng (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ............ كنت فى امس الحاجة لمثل هذه التصنيفات ......... بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamad1985 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شفاك الله وعافاك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## architectonic (26 أكتوبر 2010)

والله يا إخوان إن كنتم أشد حاجة لتلك المعلومات فإني في أمس الحاجة للدعاء بتفريج الهم و الكربة فلا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم


----------



## atef80 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا اخى على الموضوع


----------



## hemaxplode (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الهم فرج كربة اخينا وارحمة 
بجد بارك الله فيك


----------



## architectonic (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وأي إستفسار أنا حاضر إن شاء الله تعالى


موضوع مشابه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143203-2.html#post1898696


----------



## mohammedsharaby (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## nabil1971_r (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف الف الف الف شكر ياهندسه علي مجهودك العظيم وربنا يكرمك ويمنع عنك المرض*​


----------



## nabil1971_r (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على المجهود


----------



## خلوف العراقي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## samtaher (24 أبريل 2011)

اشكر لك جهدك الكبير جزاك الله عنا كل خير
انا مهندس معماري خبره 6 سنوات اعمل مع مكتب استشاري وضيع جدا واريد ان استقيل ولكن لاتوجد نقل كفاله ف بالتالي
لابد من شراء فيزا لأنني سوداني ولا نتوجد لدينا فيز متوفره كماهو حال الاخوه المصريين
فلو تقدر تساعدني جزاك الله كل خير 
[email protected]
00966543941077 00966541518900


----------



## Mostafa.m.gamal (7 فبراير 2012)

thxxxxxx


----------



## Mostafa.m.gamal (7 فبراير 2012)

thank uuuuu


----------



## ibrahem nenga (7 فبراير 2012)

alf shokr


----------



## إعمار (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور وماقصرت اخوي


----------



## shoukat (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## shoukat (5 نوفمبر 2012)

هل يوجد دليل متكامل عن المشاريع في المملكة


----------



## shoukat (5 نوفمبر 2012)

وخاصة اللو كرنت


----------



## shoukat (5 نوفمبر 2012)

why i cannot download the file


----------



## shoukat (5 نوفمبر 2012)

100%


----------



## shoukat (5 نوفمبر 2012)

هل يساعدي أحد لتحميل الملف


----------



## mazens (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## omarkhtab (11 مارس 2013)

*لدى استفسار ويريت حد يجوبنى عليه عاوز اعرف كيف احصل على جواب التاهيل بالوزاره كمساح*


----------



## عيد الشرقاوي (15 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيكم ودمت بخير


----------

